# Tanning Meat Rabbit Skins



## animalmom (Feb 14, 2011)

Do any of you tan your skins?  How do you do it?  I've been collecting my skins and will either have to learn how to tan them, or find someone willing to tan them for half of the skins.

Any suggestions, or ideas would be greatly appreciated.  Seems like every time I turn around the skins are multiplying... ahem, rabbits.


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm interested in this as well, but have not had any experience yet. There is a thread on SS regarding this you might check out. Some folks with experience have posted and I plan to use their ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Myke (Feb 22, 2011)

found this on Mother Earth News, hope it helps

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Modern-Homesteading/1983-01-01/How-To-Tan-Rabbit-Hides.aspx


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 24, 2011)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> I'm interested in this as well, but have not had any experience yet. There is a thread on SS regarding this you might check out. Some folks with experience have posted and I plan to use their ideas and suggestions.


SS?


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 24, 2011)

The sister site, Sufficient Self...their is a link at the bottom of your page.


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 26, 2011)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> The sister site, Sufficient Self...their is a link at the bottom of your page.


I haven't been to that one.  I'll have to go have a look.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

you definitely want to check out http://braintan.com/ they have a forum area so you can ask specific questions. there book and dvd is great! good luck!


----------

